# Work-Gold List



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Can someone give me the e-mail for the list to join it? I'd like to be a part of this list!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

This is the address to post on the list, but I think you have to be approved first, so not sure if this will help. Had I seen this just, literally, seconds ago I could have found it on the last e-mail I received. 

[email protected]


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Maybe this one? (Found it in my trash folder)

[email protected]


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Don't use the first one, the list was just switched to an apple list.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Thank you all!  I appreciate it!


----------



## ProGold (Sep 10, 2014)

*Hi!*

Just new to the forum! I have a 9mth old named Jackson, he is my pride and joy, I will soon be adding a new addition to our family, my love for goldens is unbelievable! I lost our female Copper at 10 1/2 yrs and it broke my heart, I look forward to reading and learning from the site! ProGold!!!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Caryn, since FB is so active, W_G is pretty much dead. Just FYI


----------

